# If you were to build your own bait box...



## TRFguy (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm trying to post some new questions here, questions that I could not find searching, but I think will be helpful, to myself, and other novices like me. I hope you all agree, and I'm not just taking up space.

So here's the question:
If you were able to build yourself a bait box, or container, to your specific specifications, what would the specifications be? 
Here's what I've gathered so far, mainly from what I've read here.

The box I would build would be made from 3/16" 6061 Aluminum, 30" cubed with a hinged lid on the top. 2" ish holes drilled to let some scent permeate out, but keep the critters and most moisture out. 
I am thinking the lid should be limited, ensuring the lid can not lift past perpendicular, so that it will not stay open. Probably even causing a "bang" noise when closing. I've read in a few places, this creates some sort of a dinner bell effect. Letting the bears know "dinner's on".

I'm a fabricator, so making this all happen, wouldn't be all that tough, or expensive. It seems like a reasonable plan, but am I over doing it? I can also get my hands on a 55gal. plastic barrel. Should I just keep it simple, and use the barrel? (Yes, I know the laws, and yes, I will be on private land).

Thanks in advance for the feedback, I hope it helps more than just me,
Ryan


----------



## DJsTreeHouse (Jul 29, 2011)

So far the bear bait boxes that I have built have been around steel barrels. Started with just a barrel with 6" hole in top/bottom chained to a tree. To keep the ***** out until the bears got it, we put a plywood top on the barrel with about 150 lbs of rocks on it. Made another box, with the barrel feeding into a wooden box with an access door. Also used a barrel with doors attached to chains, & a winch. When the winch would lift the barrel off the ground, the doors would close, and have the weight of the barrel & bait holding the closed. This year I am looking to make a box out of plywood, 2ft x 2ft x 4ft, because I can make it out of one sheet of plywood. I had wanted to make it out of metal, but I don't have the right resources at home, and I think that it might draw some attention at work. We have found that one bear is capable of eating about 70% of a 55 gal barrel in one sitting. We are not able to tend our bait on a daily basis, so my focus is to not waste bait by putting it out and the bears not getting it; and worse yet is the ***** getting it. 

Metal thickness sounds about right to me. Size seems a little small based on my experience, but if it can be tended to more frequently than ours it should be fine. Besided keeping the ***** out, we are also trying to get the bears trained to visit the bait during the day. Another tough task; but not as tough as keeping the ***** out.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I just find a hollow log about 2 to 3 ft. long ,screw or nail ply wood on bottom,then for a lid cut ply wood to fit,set on top with a big rock to hold down.( about 50 to75 lbs)This keeps the ***** and small animals from getting at the bait.You can find them at any old logging site.


----------



## DJsTreeHouse (Jul 29, 2011)

The hollowed out logs are a pretty good idea. Unfortunately we are hunting on our property in the Red Oak management unit, and we are unable to check our bait at best every weekend. Ouch!!! with gas at almost $4/ gallon. We are also trying to find a way to keep the bears from sharing with the *****, by opening the bait box.

Better late than never, the bait box finally got started. The 1/2" plywood that I was affraid was a bit thin seems to have produced a pretty strong box. Its, just started but seems to be going pretty well. I estimate that the box will hold approximately 115 gallons of bait. I still need to work on the details of opening and closing the feed door so ***** aren't eating at our buffet all night, and hopefully the bears get used to getting food during the day. 

We will keep you updated on progress.


----------



## Terrific_tom (Jan 30, 2004)

DJsTreeHouse said:


> The hollowed out logs are a pretty good idea. Unfortunately we are hunting on our property in the Red Oak management unit, and we are unable to check our bait at best every weekend. Ouch!!! with gas at almost $4/ gallon. We are also trying to find a way to keep the bears from sharing with the *****, by opening the bait box.
> 
> Better late than never, the bait box finally got started. The 1/2" plywood that I was afraid was a bit thin seems to have produced a pretty strong box. Its, just started but seems to be going pretty well. I estimate that the box will hold approximately 115 gallons of bait. I still need to work on the details of opening and closing the feed door so ***** aren't eating at our buffet all night, and hopefully the bears get used to getting food during the day.
> 
> We will keep you updated on progress.


Actually having raccoons and critters in your bear bait isn't a bad thing. They get the bait scent on their feet when hitting bait and spread that scent around the area, which in turn gives your chance of attracting multiple bears to a bait. Hopefully when you get closer to your season you can bait more often than once a week as you are setting your self up for disappointment. Keeping a bait fresh is a very important to keeping a bear hitting your bait.


----------



## TRFguy (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who replied. I've taken the extremely vast responses, and m reviewing of historic posts to put together a theory:
The bait container is no where near as critical as the bait, itself. Having a steady supply of fresh sugary bait seems to be far more important than what you actually keep it in. With these guidelines in mind, I think any container would do: Must be able to hold ample bait, keep it mostly dry, and keep out critters at least until bears arrive. 
I think I'll be using a plastic drum with a removable lid that can be weighted down, it just seems easiest.
Ryan


----------



## DJsTreeHouse (Jul 29, 2011)

Ryan, the barrel that we used with a hole in the top and bottom worked really well, and yes it was pretty easy. It worked out good, because the bears couldn't dump all the bait on the ground with out a little work. We had pictures of bears at the bait for 45 minutes at a time. If the ***** wouldn't eat 20-30Lbs a night after the bear had gotten to the bait, I would probably stick with that based on the K.I.S.S. principal. No argument that the goodies are more important than what they are held in. We have seen bears that were hitting consistently turn off overnight because we changed what we were using for bait. What works well for us is just plain bread from the Aunt Millies outlet store with expired pie filling. I know that some people say the stinkier the better, but we have found just the opposite. We found that the bears in our area hammer those things that smell good to us. 

Unfortunately we will not be able to bait any more frequently than weekly, even as the season comes closer. We are both tapped out on vacation just to make the hunt.


----------



## DJsTreeHouse (Jul 29, 2011)

These are some of the pictures of the bait box that I build for 2011 bear hunting. We got it on site on 8/27, so we won't know how it is doing until this weekend (9/3). The intent is that it will open during the day, training the bears to come during the day. It should be big enough to last for one week. I was hoping that it would last for longer than that, but reality is that the bait usually starts to rot before then. You can see the size of the box by next to my 10 year old son, and the marks on the corner that start at 2ft, and are every foot for sizing reference.


----------

